# boot manager problem



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I have revNumbers cm7 gb on my phone now. I have disabled logs in SU also but when I go into boot manager it says my phone isn't on a 2nd init rom. Wth? It won't let me set up the phone rom. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you sure its says it isn't, because when you start the app the first time it has a pop-up saying that you have to be on a 2nd-int rom. It might just be that warning.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

NicT said:


> I have revNumbers cm7 gb on my phone now. I have disabled logs in SU also but when I go into boot manager it says my phone isn't on a 2nd init rom. Wth? It won't let me set up the phone rom. What am I doing wrong?


has the same prob, not sure how i fixed it though. I would suggest the usual: uninstall and reinstall, try a cache and dalvik wipe, and fix permissions. you may not need to do them all, try the uninstall first.


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

That's what I had to do. Uninstall and reinstall. Works fine now.. thanks


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

"NicT said:


> That's what I had to do. Uninstall and reinstall. Works fine now.. thanks


No problem, it's an amazing app. I switch roms at least twice a day now.just because I can lol


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes it is. Got everything going except icx. Its in slot 4 and wont boot. Anyone else having that problem? I was on. 602 before all this. I never updated to. 605 does that make a difference? I have in order. Miui vortex 2.3 apex rc3 icx and cm7 being phone rom


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

NicT said:


> Yes it is. Got everything going except icx. Its in slot 4 and wont boot. Anyone else having that problem? I was on. 602 before all this. I never updated to. 605 does that make a difference? I have in order. Miui vortex 2.3 apex rc3 icx and cm7 being phone rom


just try reflashing that slot, be sure to wipe everything


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

As to the first problem, instead of uninstall and all that, all I had to to was clear data under settings for the bootmanager application... It's cause the first time superuser interrupts the initialization process


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I swapped slots with it and it works now. Thanks


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Anybody know if you can make a nandroid of a slot and then restore a nandroid to a slot?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Anybody know if you can make a nandroid of a slot and then restore a nandroid to a slot?


I think you can because theres a Back Up Rom Slot Option in the Manage Rom Section. Then i think you can just used the restore Nandroid to SD option.


----------

